# Word of the Day - Sinciput



## debodun (Mar 15, 2021)

Sinciput (noun) - the front of the skull from the forehead to the crown.

Billy didn't look where he was going and ran into a wall and bruised his sinciput.


----------



## win231 (Mar 15, 2021)

You should listen to me sinciput it that way.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2021)

Jack & Jill fell down a hill and Jack broke his sinciput & Jill bashed in her occiput.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 15, 2021)

Jack and Jill went up the hill, they each had a buck and a quarter. Jill came down with two and a half, they didn't go up for water.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 15, 2021)

Jack and Jill went up the hill to fetch a pail of water, jack fell down and broke his crown, and Jill's sinciput fell in the pail of water.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 15, 2021)

Hickory, Dickory Doc
Two mice ran up the clock
The clock struck one
The other fell on his sinciput.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Hickory Dickery Dock
Two Seniors went for a walk.
They went upside down, on hands and sinciputs;
To get them both out ,of their boring walk-routine ruts!


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 15, 2021)

As a youngster  my son would  run his sinciput on the vinyl  floor, to make it squeak.


----------

